# OG returning with a new DD



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Not sure who posts here still but I've got a b14 again and figured I'd show my face back around here to show it off. This is my 3rd B chassis car and my 2nd b14.

Nothing fancy at all, but gets me to and from work in nasty weather.



















That CD/DVD player was meant for the specV, they have the exact same harness and I was feeling lazy and wanted a CD player in there now. Much easier to just install this then uninstall the one in the Spec, install this one in there and then the alpine in the spec in the b14. One day I'll trade them around. Probably when I put my amp in the daily and wire up my components










Got tires on these, going to put them on when its not as cold/rainy.

Audio stuff going from my old daily to the new one:



















I've also got a 10w6 that I never put in, I need to pick up an amp to push it.

Nothing fancy, paid $1150 for it. Decent shape, has a dent in the rear quarter/bumper but hey, thats what beaters are for.

I have a Megan racing front STB and smoked tails on it, pics to come later. Only other plan I really have for it is tinting it. 35% up front, 25% on the rest. Might do some breathing mods I/H/E but no hurry on it.


For those who don't know me here is the spec:










And even further back my first B14:


----------

